# What's happened to the wee red flags?



## Brandane (23 Apr 2022)

Notifications, I think is the proper name for them! Where have they gone? I have checked my preference settings and I should be getting notified when someone reacts to my posts, or sends a PM, or quotes me. Other than that, I'm not bothered. 
I know people have been reacting to posts as the posts shows reactions along the bottom. But no red flags, mostly. Randomly, they do appear!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Apr 2022)

Do you mean the red numbers on top of the bell just before the search box?
I have them, as normal.
Anyone else that doesn't have them?


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Do you mean the red numbers on top of the bell just before the search box?
> I have them, as normal.
> Anyone else that doesn't have them?



That's them - wee red numbers beside the bell.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Apr 2022)

I'm getting them for likes and watched threads but I think I've been tagged by a couple of people and they haven't shown as alerts. I've checked my preferences and they should be showing. Obviously I don't know if any others are missing


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Apr 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I'm getting them for likes and watched threads but I think I've been tagged by a couple of people and they haven't shown as alerts. I've checked my preferences and they should be showing. Obviously I don't know if any others are missing


Ime, sometimes the tagging does not show if the same post is also quoted in response.
Let's notify @Shaun about the alerts not showing


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ime, sometimes the tagging does not show if the same post is also quoted in response.
> Let's notify @Shaun about the alerts not showing


If a post was edited, maybe to tag the person, then no alert would be generated.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> If a post was edited, maybe to tag the person, then no alert would be generated.


True this, I forgot!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> True this, I forgot!


You forgot!
Is that allowed?


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

Mine has been playing up a bit. It often says there’s much more notifications than there are when you actually click on it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine has been playing up a bit. It often says there’s much more notifications than there are when you actually click on it.



I've noticed this too. It aggregates the notifications when you click on the bell. 

I've found the notifications generally to be a bit hit and miss, so I got into the habit of clicking "mark forums read" when I finish which seems to reset it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've noticed this too. *It aggregates the notifications when you click on the bell.*
> 
> I've found the notifications generally to be a bit hit and miss, so I got into the habit of clicking "mark forums read" when I finish which seems to reset it.


You can set a figure for the number of each type of alert, which should then show all alerts as seperate ones.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine has been playing up a bit. It often says there’s much more notifications than there are when you actually click on it.



You're obviously getting @Brandane 's notifications.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Apr 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Ime, sometimes the tagging does not show if the same post is also quoted in response.
> Let's notify @Shaun about the alerts not showing



Hi Pat - hope all is well in Modland. 

It's been flaky for some time for me eg The Retirement thread I wasn't getting any notifications at all for a while.

Logged out, logged back in, (cache cleared) and it was a little better for a while although very sporadic - and still is.


----------



## Brandane (24 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're obviously getting @Brandane 's notifications.



I got that one!


----------

